# "Catalpa-wanna be" with some color



## TimR (Jun 22, 2013)

This catalpa was harvested a little over a week ago. My BIL thought it had some burl, but it was more of a heal-over, but I cut it off anyway. Of remaining wood, almost all was kinda clear color wise, with nothing special going on, except for these pieces from a crotch section. Both have been sealed with Anchorseal.
[attachment=26678]
I liked these for the color in them, won't know how much figure till start turning. They both measure about 10" wide, 4" thick and perhaps 15" long. 
The "A" piece has a small soft area about 2x2, not too deep on the backside, but would likely turn away if doing a bowl with base on either side. I'll get a pic if you're really interested in this piece.
Here's "A"...
[attachment=26679][attachment=26680]

Here's "B"
[attachment=26682][attachment=26681]
My thoughts are to keep one of them, and let someone else have the other, cutting the 'top' section off to square the blank up to 10" square and ship in a LFRB. These are chain saw cut only, so dimensions vary accordingly..but not too much, I had a fresh chain! 

If you have other thoughts in mind on how you'd like cut/shipped, I'm open. 

Either one is $15, plus shipping.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

I've never seen Catalpa that looked like that. Catalpa or not it's pretty whatever it is.


----------



## TimR (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

Most assuredly Catalpa. My sister has several of these trees in her yard, including this one you may recall. Catalpa burl post
Who knows how old these are...their house is a 150+ yr old farmhouse.
The remainder of the tree was kinda boring. Goofy thing, this was a tree with two trunks, one root system, that a recent storm took this side out. Remaining half, once dirt at base leveled up, looks like nothing ever happened.
Still may be some root/base section to go after with some character.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

I am still not sure it is but I am not saying it isn't either. All I'm saying is I never seen catalpa that looked anything even close to that. But I have seen some other species produce wood that looked alien to the species so I know it can happen. Since you are 100% sure I won't argue. I would still like to see a leaf though so *I* can be as sure as you.


----------



## TimR (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*



Kevin said:


> I am still not sure it is but I am not saying it isn't either. All I'm saying is I never seen catalpa that looked anything even close to that. But I have seen some other species produce wood that looked alien to the species so I know it can happen. Since you are 100% sure I won't argue. I would still like to see a leaf though so *I* can be as sure as you.



Hey Kevin, is there a chance I'm wrong...absolutely. :i_dunno: I did some quick checks and seemed to agree with BIL saying that's what it was. Here's some pics of the tree's twin, and close up of some leaves from it's twin. See what you think. 
[attachment=26683][attachment=26684][attachment=26685]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

:no dice. more please: I'm not sure what the tree is, maybe some type of elm but it's definitely not Catalpa. Catalpa leaves are opposite and often radial to each other - those are alternate. Catalpa leaves are more heart shaped, and do not have sawtooth edges not even slightly like those do. That is not Catalpa.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

Trees vary region to region but the catalpa trees in my neck o the woods have larger leaves that are heart shaped. Wood is a golden brown and smells aweful.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*




Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Trees vary region to region ...



Very true I always consider that, but leaf _arrangement_ never varies.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

Abosolutly! I didn't know the leaf pattern on a catalpa by memory so i didn't reference it. One of the many tools to use when id'ing a tree. Elm also came to mind when i looked at it but my stinkin phone wont show the location the members and i didn't want to stick my foot in my mouth saying it was elm on a place they don't grow. Hehehe


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

He's in North Carolina. Yots and yots of elm there. Not sure it's elm but looks possible. 100% sure it isn't cat though. I was 99% sure it wasn't cat just from seeing the first pic of the wood.


----------



## TimR (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

Guys...now I'm really stumped. I agree, now that I realized Catalpa has simple opposite pattern...this ain't Catalpa. Thanks guys...sure doesn't fit the bill on elm, but when I cut it...I'll admit, looking at some of the grain, did look a little elm like. I'll have to see if I can get a pic higher up in tree to make sure the leaves are mature for best ID.
Thanks!
Hey Kevin...can you mod my post to say "Catalpa-wanna be" with some color? :i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: Catalpa with some color*

I'll change it to anything you like but I'd suggest "mystery wood with color" because more members will open it. I mean, who doesn't love a mystery? 

P.S. Those are mature leaves. Newer leaves are at the top anyway.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

Tim I've copied this thread to the ID section. Your for sale thread is still in the FS section.

Paul I know you haven't seen this thread. What's your take on this wood. I know it isn't cat, but what is it?


----------



## TimR (Jun 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Tim I've copied this thread to the ID section. Your for sale thread is still in the FS section.
> 
> Paul I know you haven't seen this thread. What's your take on this wood. I know it isn't cat, but what is it?



Thanks Kevin!


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Tim I've copied this thread to the ID section. Your for sale thread is still in the FS section.
> 
> Paul I know you haven't seen this thread. What's your take on this wood. I know it isn't cat, but what is it?



Kevin, there must be something wrong w/ the logging software --- I saw this before there were even any replies but even though my thought was exactly the same as expressed above ("no way this is catalpa") I for whatever reason didn't feel like chiming in on this one.

Haven't got a clue, but wish I had a chunk. Tim can you get an end grain close-up? I'm not sure it will help but it can't hurt.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2013)

I stopped today to snap a few pix of these catalpa trees i get to drive past each day on my way to and from work. They started blooming this weekend. This patch is spectacular this year. Large clumps of fragrant flowers! I wish the wood smelt as good as the flower


----------



## TimR (Jun 25, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I stopped today to snap a few pix of these catalpa trees i get to drive past each day on my way to and from work. They started blooming this weekend. This patch is spectacular this year. Large clumps of fragrant flowers! I wish the wood smelt as good as the flower



that's very cool...I've not had time to dig more into what I have...but if elm as I'm suspecting could be..well, the wood ain't gonna have that sweet smell of anything but cat-pee.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like hop-hornbeam. (Eastern hornbeam) Gary


----------



## TimR (Jun 26, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Looks like hop-hornbeam. (Eastern hornbeam) Gary



Well, that certainly is possible. I didn't think the leaves had much serration like the typical pics I see of the hornbeam, I will keep an eye on the other living tree to see what kinds of buds/flowers it produces. That should nail the mystery. Thanks for bringing that one up ... I think it's quite possible. I didn't, however, think the wood seemed as heavy as expected for an ironwood, as I think that particular hornbeam variety is considered.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 27, 2013)

TimR said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I am still not sure it is but I am not saying it isn't either. All I'm saying is I never seen catalpa that looked anything even close to that. But I have seen some other species produce wood that looked alien to the species so I know it can happen. Since you are 100% sure I won't argue. I would still like to see a leaf though so *I* can be as sure as you.
> ...



Not Catalpa at all, Catalpa tree leaves tend to be monstrous heart shaped leaves usually around 8-12 inches big, sort of like Bass Wood trees. and the biggest dead give away are the tree fruit, they are some of the longest looking string bean type things you'll ever see. measuring 8-20 inches long. It's a very distinctive looking tree when fruited.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 27, 2013)

TimR said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I am still not sure it is but I am not saying it isn't either. All I'm saying is I never seen catalpa that looked anything even close to that. But I have seen some other species produce wood that looked alien to the species so I know it can happen. Since you are 100% sure I won't argue. I would still like to see a leaf though so *I* can be as sure as you.
> ...



The leaf pattern and branch pattern remind me of American Beech. Is the trunk smooth and grey, I can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## TimR (Jun 28, 2013)

Adrian, There are some similarities to beech, but the beech looks to have much more symmetry and evenly spaced veining.
I took additional pics last night of a few leaves. Best I can compare up, is Paper Mulberry...but, all reports from my BIL are that this tree and others like it don't fruit or produce anything but leaves, the paper mulberry is supposed to produce some little fuzzy ball like thingys! Aaargh. 
Here's latest pics of some leaves...
[attachment=26919][attachment=26920][attachment=26921]


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 29, 2013)

TimR said:


> Adrian, There are some similarities to beech, but the beech looks to have much more symmetry and evenly spaced veining.
> I took additional pics last night of a few leaves. Best I can compare up, is Paper Mulberry...but, all reports from my BIL are that this tree and others like it don't fruit or produce anything but leaves, the paper mulberry is supposed to produce some little fuzzy ball like thingys! Aaargh.
> Here's latest pics of some leaves...



Ok Definitely not American Beech, have to ever see some type of fruit, catkin, seed pod or anything on these?


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 29, 2013)

TimR said:


> Adrian, There are some similarities to beech, but the beech looks to have much more symmetry and evenly spaced veining.
> I took additional pics last night of a few leaves. Best I can compare up, is Paper Mulberry...but, all reports from my BIL are that this tree and others like it don't fruit or produce anything but leaves, the paper mulberry is supposed to produce some little fuzzy ball like thingys! Aaargh.
> Here's latest pics of some leaves...



This very well might be Netleaf Hackberry with veining like that.


----------

